# LA Phil Presents Schumann and Ravel - February 12, 13, 14 at Walt Disney Concert Hall



## bdawes

LA Phil Presents Schumann and Ravel - February 12, 13, 14 at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Celebrate Valentine’s Weekend at Walt Disney Concert Hall, when the LA Phil performs lush, romantic works by Schumann, Debussy and Ravel. 
On Saturday and Sunday Women of the Los Angeles Master Chorale join the full forces of the Philharmonic, under the baton of Spanish maestro Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos.

For tickets and program information, visit LAPhil.com.


Friday
Featured Artists: 
Los Angeles Philharmonic 
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, conductor 
Program:
SCHUMANN Symphony No. 3, “Rhenish”
RAVEL Daphnis and Chloe Suite No. 2
Media sponsor: Univision/TeleFuturo

Saturday and Sunday
Featured Artists: 
Los Angeles Philharmonic 
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos, conductor 
Women of the Los Angeles Master Chorale
Grant Gershon, music director
Program:
SCHUMANN Symphony No. 3, “Rhenish”
DEBUSSY Nocturnes
RAVEL Daphnis and Chloe Suite No. 2


“The Second Suite from Maurice
Ravel’s ballet “Daphnis and Chloe”
provided a raise-the-roof finale.”
– Pittsburgh Tribune Review


----------



## hankz

Thanks for posting this event in Los Angeles!

Please check out my classical Blog:

http://www.myclassicalnotes.com


----------

